# [SOLVED] Kernel compiling x86, system is x86_64?

## obsidianreq

I have on my system 2.6.27-r8, 2.6.30-r1 and r2.  My system is configured as 64-bit, as per my make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CLFAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE="..."

GENTOO_MIRRORS="..."

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

Yet the last several times I've tried compiling a kernel, the image has been placed in the arch/x86/boot folder rather than arch/x86_64/boot... Has something changed in the kernel itself, or is something broken on my system?Last edited by obsidianreq on Mon Jul 06, 2009 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

obsidianreq,

Welcome to Gentoo.

The kernel has changed.  What used to be i386 and x86_64 have been merged into x86.

The old pathnames are symlinks to x86, so they still work.

You could not boot a 64 bit install on top of a 32 bit kernel.

----------

## obsidianreq

That was my thinking, but I wasn't sure.  Since I left my laptop at work, I didn't want to leave myself without a machine to boot into had I copied the wrong kernel over.

----------

## obsidianreq

And I actually have an older account, but apparently the password was changed and I no longer have the e-mail address it's registered to.

----------

